# Profibus Slave Simulator



## drfunfrock (3 Mai 2007)

Gibt es so etwas wie ein Profibus-Slave-Simulator oder es kann auch ein billiger Slave (beliebige Funktion) sein? Ich habe bisher mit Beckhoff Ethercat gearbeitet, muss aber ein paar Profibus-Slaves in naher Zukunft integrieren und will das vorher an TwinCat ausprobieren, wie das zusammenspielt. Es gibt da von Beckhoff eine nette Klemme, so dass ich von Ethercat auf Profibus konvertiert, so dass ich hoffe, alles geht so einfach wie ansonsten bei Beckhoff.


----------



## trinitaucher (3 Mai 2007)

Du meinst die EtherCAT Profibus-DP-Masterklemme EL6731 (oder so)?
Was möchteste wissen? Die Klemme verhält sich als ein DP-Master und kann über TwinCAT parametriert werden. Bei Initialisierung werden alle Slaves i.d.R. problemlos erkannt, sofern die entsprechenden GSD-Datein zuvor in TwinCAT implementiert wurden. Ansonsten kannste auch selbst die Geräte konfigurieren, ist aber umständlicher.
Man kann so einige Dinge parametrieren und diagnostizieren. Die Menge der Prozessdaten im DP-Strang belegt auch genauso viele Bytes an Prozessdaten im EtherCAT.
Ich finde, es ist ne gute Möglichkeit bestehende Profibus-Slaves an EtherCAT zu koppeln.


----------



## drfunfrock (3 Mai 2007)

Ja danke schön! Nein, ich habe keine Ahnung von PB und weiss gerade einmal, dass es GSD-Dateien gibt und das ich nicht mehr als 32 Teilnehmer pro Segment anschliessen kann. Glücklicherweise ist die räumliche Ausdehnung kein Problem. Die Klemme, die du genannt hattest, hatte ich auch im Blick. Aber gut, dass es so einfach geht. 

Gibt es irgendwo einen Link, wie die Kabel aussehen sollten?


----------

